# Help needed w/difficult to treat incomplete evactuation problem



## incompleteguy (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi everyone --I have been suffering with an unusual problem for quite some time now, and I'd love some help in "brainstorming" for possible causes/solutions. Basically, when I have a bowel movement, only 90% or so of it comes out. The rest gets "stuck" and simply won't come out. Often the bowel movement will "hang" until falling into the bowl, with the tip of it still stuck in my rectum. I can feel it in the tip of my rectum. This happens every day, doesn't seem to matter what I eat. The stool is usually long, not hard, and often mushy (formed, but sticky). If it is hard, which happens occasionally, then I don't have this problem. If I just get up and walk away, it is very uncomfortable and eventually starts to itch and hurt quite a lot. If I give myself a small enema, the rest comes out (usually a thin, narrow piece of stool 1-2 inches long) and then I feel totally fine and can go on with my day. Unfortunately, I can't give myself an enema each day, and this is really disrupting my life. So I'm not sure if there is some sort of underlying digestive problem that is causing this, or if there is some sort of physical defect that is preventing me from completing a bowel movement and actually the stool itself is fine. Maybe a combination of both? Here is what I have come up with - any advice or additional thoughts would be GREATLY appreciated!1) Hemmorrhoids - I have been examined and was told I had small internal hemorrhoids, but the doctor doubts they could be causing this. 2) Is there something that is causing the stool to be sticky? I have tried fiber, both soluble and insoluble - doesn't help. 3) Some sort of pelvic floor dysfunction? I had an anal manometry done and it came back normal because I have no problem starting a bowel movement. It's finishing it that is the problem. 4) Some sort of muscle failure? Even if I was having soft stools, I should be able to fully evacuate them, right? It's not just a "feeling" of incomplete evacuation - it is actually an incomplete evacuation, proven by the immediate relief of discomfort once an enema is performed. 5) I have had blood tests and a biopsy for Celiac - both negative. Tried avoiding wheat for a week, didn't make any difference. 6) Could candida cause this?Help!!! Any other ideas, things I can try? I'd like to get to the underlying cause, not just put a band-aid over symptoms. Thanks!!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i remember some discussions on this in the past some of which were rather long. her's a link to one. you can find other threads on this subject with the search option on the board. good luck. hope you find some answers. http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=93399


----------



## incompleteguy (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for the link. Unfortunately, that doesn't help me much, as I don't believe that a special fiber available only on ebay or the "flavonoids" are the key to my problem. I've tried lots of different fibers and probiotics with no success. Anyone have any other ideas or thoughts?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well some fiber & probiotic therapy may need a significant try (as in time-wise weeks to months)before giving up on them. Also there are many different brands, strains and types of probiotics. One may not work for you but another might. Also you can find fiber right in your own local food store.... not only on Ebay. Some folks may find no help from fiber supplements but the actual foods with the different types of fiber may help.IBS is loads of trial & error.And unfortunately we just have to keep trying til we find what helps.All the bestBQ


----------



## incompleteguy (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks BQ. I guess I can keep experimenting, just was looking for maybe some new ideas. Anyone know if there's a possibility that the muscle at the tip of the rectum has somehow become "lazy" or dysfunctional? Like, the muscle to start a bowel movement is fine, but the muscle to push the last part out somehow stopped working? Is that possible? Anyone ever heard of something like that?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Anal manometry is something that tests those muscles. Here is some info:http://www.motilitysociety.org/patient/pdf...%205%202005.pdfWhy not ask your Doc about it?BQ


----------



## alwayshappy (Mar 11, 2009)

hi incompleteguy,it seems you have some sort of a pelvic floor dysfunction. my advice to you is to go to either a gastro dr or a colorectal surgoen and ask for a manomantry test and a defecography test. these two will show what exactly happens when you try to defecate. it could be a rectal prolapse, rectocele or anismus. the defecography is the most important test and can show most accurately what's obstructing the stools from passing through. also, a colonic transit time test can help. good luck! keep us posted.


----------



## sassafrass (Jan 27, 2009)

incompleteguy - meet incomplete girl - i have pretty much the same problem and have wondered the same things as you - suspicious that there is some kind of lazy colon or weak colon problem - it's like i go and then i think im done but i can tell that i feel not quite empty - so i try to go more but nothing happens - sometimes if i wait a little while then i will go a little more - its ridiculous - i am spending way too much time in the bathroom!


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have the same problem. I have IBS-D and have very loose mushy stools most days and its those days that cause the problem. I start going and then i want to go more but cant. so go out of the bathroom and then 1 hour later I am back in again passing more mushy stool. It doesnt happen on the days the stool is formed, I seem to be able to empty better when the stool is formed.


----------

